# Digital Painting - Realistic Faces



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Right, been really pushing myself to get better at painting realistic faces. Thus so far;










I'll be updating in the days to come. Criticism welcome, I know peeps like the zappa man are really good with faces and I'm a bit meeehhh.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow that is amazing. I've always wanted to get into digital painting, do you find it easier then traditional painting?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, that turned out really well! Good job!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

This looks very good, I love the shading, but something seems off.

Alright..I drew all over it (sorry) and I think your perspective is slightly off. The right nostril is higher than the left, do you see it? the lower eyelids also seem misaligned. This could be a trick of the light or just normal human variation but something looks different about the depth of the eye sockets.

I've found it better to draw in the entire head shape rather than face alone. It just helped me keep track of everything as one single mass, which makes it easier to vary angles and poses.

Also, feel around back there and you'll find the point of the jawbone is located an inch or two _below_ the earlobe. This results in a short vertical between the base of the ear and the point of the jawline, and a good reference point for this is the corner of the mouth. It will be more pronounced and the angle more, er, angular, in men.

Also give me shading/coloring tips or a link to some tutorial you used please


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

lolAname said:


> Wow that is amazing. I've always wanted to get into digital painting, do you find it easier then traditional painting?


Very much so, I suck a fair bit when it comes to traditional. It will be a problem with my technique though as the paint never does what I want it to but I'm spending some time this summer getting better at it.



Neptunus said:


> Wow, that turned out really well! Good job!


Cheers me dears.



VagueResemblance said:


> This looks very good, I love the shading, but something seems off.
> 
> Alright..I drew all over it (sorry) and I think your perspective is slightly off. The right nostril is higher than the left, do you see it? the lower eyelids also seem misaligned. This could be a trick of the light or just normal human variation but something looks different about the depth of the eye sockets.
> 
> ...


Great points, will adjust my man. Didn't use a tutorial. Its a mixture of eating the artistic vegetables ( i.e keep drawing, study human anatomy etc), making some custom brushes and going for it.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> Great points, will adjust my man. Didn't use a tutorial. Its a mixture of eating the artistic vegetables ( i.e keep drawing, study human anatomy etc), making some custom brushes and going for it.


Seriously, I have always worked with line, and now have some problems depicting light and shade. Just on some fundamental level I don't understand how, and different textures trip me up completely. You mean I'm going to have to... study? and practice? eeuuuwgh

Hmm. I don't know if this might be helpful to you. I started doing it a few weeks ago and it's resulted in some improvement. Basically.. paying attention to body part alignment by use of parallel lines such as drawn here

(edit: image removed)
helps me track the overall shape. Most of the time I don't even draw them in, they're implied. Most of the time they're not actually parallel as people move around, unless you need to draw someone standing at attention or stretched out on a mortuary slab.
There are minor exceptions in places. For instance, the palm is not flat but slightly curved, and what follows the lines of the knuckles is another curve. 
Anyway, I hope this helps a little.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

does look useful, never really thought of it like that using parallel lines. Fundamental problem of line art is that as soon as lines are applied its bloody annoying to blend skin tones in. This wasn't sketched, just dived in, but if I NEED to sketch it'll be very light marks.

Anyhoo, update from beefore;


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

And another one, should be done in a couple more hours =]


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

definetly your best piece yet, all your hard work is paying off!


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

The face is turned but the lips aren't really turned also...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

companioncube said:


> definetly your best piece yet, all your hard work is paying off!


Certainly an honor coming from you dude xx I think I'm on my 11th hour on this now.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ShyGirl123 said:


> The face is turned but the lips aren't really turned also...


I know what you mean, but I can't help think that readjusting the tip of the nose slightly to the right might pop it into place. Might be wrong. But noted.


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

You have some serious talent! Well done.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

This is looking fantastic. 
What are you using for anatomical reference? I like Burne Hogarth's books, have a worn copy of Dynamic Anatomy usually on my desk.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> This is looking fantastic.
> What are you using for anatomical reference? I like Burne Hogarth's books, have a worn copy of Dynamic Anatomy usually on my desk.


have a couple, Leonado Da Vinci Mechanics of Man has been useful, then for figure drawing been going through The Head and Firgure by Jack Hamm. A bunch of online resources as well.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

The left eye is what really strikes me as incorrect, the left lip could use a tad for shortening perhaps even just a darker shade on it would correct this. If you fixed the eye everything would fall into place for me. 

You've improved heaps man keep up the good work.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Zappa said:


> The left eye is what really strikes me as incorrect, the left lip could use a tad for shortening perhaps even just a darker shade on it would correct this. If you fixed the eye everything would fall into place for me.
> 
> You've improved heaps man keep up the good work.


Been waiting for your reply dude =]

Daamn, your right actually when I cover the face in halves it sorts of pops out as a problem.

Cheers man anyhow. I'll make the adjustments at a later date but actual uni coursework has took over again from work I want to do so will have to come back to at some point.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks a little like James Franco.

You're good o.o


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

exobyte said:


> Looks a little like James Franco.
> 
> You're good o.o


cheers, but I'm not. Not for the industry I'm going for. I'm very much a beginner. Loads of amazing concept artists out there and I have a very long way to go :roll


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I dunno what's good and what's superb but I'd sure as hell pay you to _conceive _some cool giant robots fighting james franco. It'd be cool if he was wearing a fedora too.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

exobyte said:


> I dunno what's good and what's superb but I'd sure as hell pay you to _conceive _some cool giant robots fighting james franco. It'd be cool if he was wearing a fedora too.


If I get as good as I dream one day and I'm still around on here, I'll probably end up doing free commissions for the lovely people on here ;]

All the normals out there have to pay, bwahaha f- you society.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

That's really great! But maybe if you're going for realistic, put some flaws... A scar, zits, a mole. It's a truly beautiful drawing though. Well done


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

exobyte said:


> I dunno what's good and what's superb but I'd sure as hell pay you to _conceive _some cool giant robots fighting james franco. It'd be cool if he was wearing a fedora too.


lolol, I'm not though. Come across a couple of artists today my age and its wtf brilliant : This one for example http://sakimichan.deviantart.com/ I've fallen into the trap of spending the last 4/5 years not doing enough art whilst peeps like her have focussed right from the get go. Wan't to change all of that though.



Neutrino said:


> That's really great! But maybe if you're going for realistic, put some flaws... A scar, zits, a mole. It's a truly beautiful drawing though. Well done


Well I didn't want to make him unhygienic but a mole couldn't hurt ;] and thanks.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyhoo, just started some random doodles;


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That face has come out really nicely. I thought he resembled James Franco too.


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

Woww you're amazingg! Does it take you long to do them? Keep up the good work!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Guess who for the Halo fans










a couple of hours in


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

cjamja said:


> Woww you're amazingg! Does it take you long to do them? Keep up the good work!


Depends greatly, if its new techniques I'm trying out or something I need to improve i.e skin tones and realism, it can take probably around 12 hours of work. But the more you do it the less time it takes so its just a case of practice makes perfect.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

About 4 hours of work. Didn't want to spend too long on it;


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

needed to get better at clouds so worked on it today;










about 5 hours


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, I'm a 'computer games design' student at staffordshire university and I have an assignment to draw an environment in concept art. I find the module extremely interesting and creative.

I like your last piece with the ship in the sky, that's the kind of standard we're expected to paint in, but of course refined to the type of scene I have decided.

# We've been told to buy a Wacom tablet to aid us with Photoshop drawing.
(Note that I'm on the foundation year of this course so that's before year 1 even starts)

# I know I need to draw out of my head but I've been drawing upon experience from youtube channels like 'i draw girls' (a professional concept artist channel) who has hundreds of speed drawing made to a high standard.

# However I am struggling, I have drawn many pieces now and I begin by making basic outlines and shapes and then switching brush types to slowly make more detailed environments, and I try to incorporate shading into my work.

BUT there always seems to be something not right, it doesnt come out like concept art, it appears as any other generic drawing I have made.

SUMMARY : If you have time please could you help me with tips on brushes, techniques and so forth. Hopefully I can then update this thread with my work for you to see, although I haven't had any photoshop experience (or drawing experience) before I started this course.


Thank you for your time.
Regards, Matt.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> Hey, I'm a 'computer games design' student at staffordshire university and I have an assignment to draw an environment in concept art. I find the module extremely interesting and creative.
> 
> I like your last piece with the ship in the sky, that's the kind of standard we're expected to paint in, but of course refined to the type of scene I have decided.
> 
> ...


I hate when people ask this lol, there's sooooo much to learn dude and brushes and technique are about 10-20% of it. From the top my head you need to understand composition and the rules of thirds, light and colour values, the different types of perspective, anatomy drawing, light theory and thats just a start.

What I suggest you do is learn how to create pieces from grey scale first. Thats what I do most of the time. Reason being is that you can sort out your values earlier on to a good standard without getting to fixated on what colours to apply. Basically, can someone read your piece? Also getting this out the way first means its not a huge headache later on as when I started I found myself having to go back into an image and correcting the values which is such a pain in the ***. Then once you get a decent looking grey scale just apply simple colour washes and from there start piling on the colour.

As for brushes, can't help you. I do mine on Photoshop and really it is a matter of preference. I've seen s--t hot artists bombing the round brush and getting excellent results from it. Others use chalk, others oil paint brush, it really is preference. All I would say is to be confident in what your doing though. Dont get to drawn into pressing ctrl-alt-z and going back stages of brush strokes because you felt it didn't come out correctly. Plus, when applying colour, keep your opacity to around 100% most of the time. Seen loads of beginners whip out the soft brush and put it to about 20% opacity only for the painting to come out a horrible mess.

Annnd remember your photoshop shortcuts.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.
I'm going to be practising on photoshop for a few hours a day.

But the sort of advice I was hoping for was similar to...
"start of with x brush and draw background colours"
"avoid doing this "
maybe something related to colour palette
etc

# I liked your tip about not being too specific, which was really helpful
(the part where you said not to undo your bad brush strokes and to just kind of go with the flow and make assertive strokes)


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

nice work TkSauce! keep it up. your last two "sketches" definitely shows that you have a great sense of color and how they work together. please post more as you do em.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I'm going to be practising on photoshop for a few hours a day.
> 
> But the sort of advice I was hoping for was similar to...
> ...


Reet, colour palette wise, you can find a lot of information on complementing colour schemes around on the web using the colour wheel. As for what brushes to use start to finish again its personal preference. I'll show you the design process for the last image;










very simple rough sketch. In fact, I got bored one lesson and randomly doodled on my note pad and thought I liked it enough to paint it. Chalk brush used.










second, adding a basic light source. In my mind, the light was going from the top left breaking through the clouds. Soft round brush - white - low opacity










Added work into clouds and object to emphasise light again. Chalk brush, round brush to low opacity black and white.










Quick play with colour. Spent a fair few minutes just colour washing in different colours until I felt satisfied. I think the layer was set to colour and the colours themselves were set to 100% opacity with round soft.

Unfortunately, I don't have the stages leading upwards from there. But with the clouds I have my own custom brush. But generally keep to softer brushes.

Anyhoo, just played around with the image today;


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you very much that helps a lot.
I'll get cracking and keep us updated on your other works, thanks.
As said I will post my best work when I am satisfied.

Over and out.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> show you the design process for the last image


Huh. 
I've been having serious issues with color. Now I have a general idea of how to integrate light/color/shade from the beginning of a sketch; understanding dawns! a little, anyway. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

about 3 hours


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Getting much better man, keep it up!


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> about 3 hours


The way the light hits those mountains is fantastic.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


>


 me love


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Though I'd contribute to the thread.  Here's an interior study from a photo.(with steps)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

SketchyA said:


> Though I'd contribute to the thread.  Here's an interior study from a photo.(with steps)


mmmhmmmm lovin that. Very clean process.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Had a brief to come up with a concept for a cyborg / battle suit thing, thus so far;


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, this is making me want to start doing digital art. I'll need to look into what I need to begin.


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Wow, this is making me want to start doing digital art.


Do make a start. It's very meditative once you get into it.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know how you guys do it! So, so amazing. Fine arts is just something I've never been able to grasp. I can't even make a cube look properly 3-dimensional. Ugh.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

SketchyA said:


> Do make a start. It's very meditative once you get into it.


mmmm noiice, I may need to grab some pointers from you in the future :b

Anyhoo, update;


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking good! I see you decided to cover up the entire face.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

SketchyA said:


> Looking good! I see you decided to cover up the entire face.


yeah, proportions were well off. Eyes would be looking through the bottom of the visor or something stupid ;]

Pretty much finished now, I'll start adding weapons and touch ups tomorrow;


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Flashlight shoes! I'm going to invent those now.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

go for it ;] dynamic pose of previous


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking quite dynamic! Is that a human being squashed? 

One and half hour tonal study from a reference.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Didn't know if someone already mentioned this, but the jaw/chin is placed too far forward. If you were looking at this person from a sideview their chin would be a good 4 inches out from the rest of the face. 

But me likie. Can I add you as a friend?

EDIT: was talking about the very first picture you posted on the thread, lol! I just noticed there is a crapload more that have been posted.x


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

RoflSaurus said:


> Didn't know if someone already mentioned this, but the jaw/chin is placed too far forward. If you were looking at this person from a sideview their chin would be a good 4 inches out from the rest of the face.
> 
> But me likie. Can I add you as a friend?
> 
> EDIT: was talking about the very first picture you posted on the thread, lol! I just noticed there is a crapload more that have been posted.x


aye go for it, and thanks for the feedback

dude, another good post. Nice tones all the way. And puny apes deserve squashing.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

update, on my laptop screen that has come out very bright compared to mac screens. Ahh well.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

And final;


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

The final is looking good!

Here's another study.


----------



## Kailei (Mar 31, 2012)

quite stunning, even viewd ur deviantart page. nice progress.


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop (Sep 7, 2011)

how do you do this? Like with what materials? If you could reply on my profile that would be great. Its beautiful by the way


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah really beautiful, you can draw everything, faces, landscapes, robot, I sneaked at your profile thought you might post some tutorial


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Camelleone said:


> yeah really beautiful, you can draw everything, faces, landscapes, robot, I sneaked at your profile thought you might post some tutorial


not at that stage yet to advise others me thinks, give it a couple of years and I might get around to posting tuts. Otherwise all I can do is point people in the right direction.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

6 hours in. Horizon needs sorting out =]










The foreground was a quick add before I left the labs today, not sure if I'll keep it. Wan't a person in there looking out towards the scene if it fits.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually I just tinckered around with the settings, unsure what you can see on your screen but I think this works a lot better;


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Pretty much done, if anyone spots any obvious mistakes plz comment;


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ CHeers, new one done today;


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> ^ CHeers, new one done today;


That looks great man!
As a budding concept artist myself, how do you do that?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> That looks great man!
> As a budding concept artist myself, how do you do that?


through sweat, blood and toil. I wish I started at your age though, only been doing it seriously for about a year. If I started back 16 or so I would be in a much better position.

But seriously, I can't explain how you do it in one forum reply. Its a huge mix of studying real life, knowing how light and shadow works, colour theory, painting techniques, brush customisation, perspective drawing etc.

Even now looking at that, I know where I've gone wrong and will learn from it for next paintings.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> through sweat, blood and toil. I wish I started at your age though, only been doing it seriously for about a year. If I started back 16 or so I would be in a much better position.
> 
> But seriously, I can't explain how you do it in one forum reply. Its a huge mix of studying real life, knowing how light and shadow works, colour theory, painting techniques, brush customisation, perspective drawing etc.
> 
> Even now looking at that, I know where I've gone wrong and will learn from it for next paintings.


That's the spirit man!
It looks digital though. Did you do this with a graphics tablet? What program?
How long did it take?
You planning to do game concept art or something?
Sorry for all the questions. I'm just curious.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> That's the spirit man!
> It looks digital though. Did you do this with a graphics tablet? What program?
> How long did it take?
> You planning to do game concept art or something?
> Sorry for all the questions. I'm just curious.


It is digital - hence the title 'Digital Painting' :b

Yes done with a graphics tablet, A3 Intuos 3 tablet to be precise and on a Mac Computer. It was done in my Uni labs though but hoping to buy the same set up personally. I do have an A4 Intuos 4 though which is proving to be quite handy as well.

How long, 8 hours

I'm in the process of a 3 year uni degree doing Computer Games Art which includes a load of stuff like 3D modelling (look in the some 3d model stuff thread below this one), Animation, UDK etc.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> It is digital - hence the title 'Digital Painting' :b
> 
> Yes done with a graphics tablet, A3 Intuos 3 tablet to be precise and on a Mac Computer. It was done in my Uni labs though but hoping to buy the same set up personally. I do have an A4 Intuos 4 though which is proving to be quite handy as well.
> 
> ...


Well, I wish you the best in what you want to do.
Just gotta keep working hard, right?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> Well, I wish you the best in what you want to do.
> Just gotta keep working hard, right?


Indeed, practice makes perfect. I'll post a youtube vid showing the stages at some point. Only when I make something worth youtubing though. I know I'm improving, especially with environments - which is kind of what I want to do anyway, be an environment artist, and I'm getting there but as I said, still noticing errors here and there.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Indeed, practice makes perfect. I'll post a youtube vid showing the stages at some point. Only when I make something worth youtubing though. I know I'm improving, especially with environments - which is kind of what I want to do anyway, be an environment artist, and I'm getting there but as I said, still noticing errors here and there.


That youtube video sounds great! Can't wait man!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been overlooking your work for quite some time now and your artistic style is very set in a certain style of drawing. So, for example have you tried to approach concept art in a different way with different styles and end effects? :yes ( I hope that makes sense)

Then again, that is an alien concept to most of us as we are set in the styles of our ways and that's what defines the work as being ours. :um

I should imagine you've built up quite the portfolio of work by now.
I'm working on a games environment task at the moment as well.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

SUBS


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> I've been overlooking your work for quite some time now and your artistic style is very set in a certain style of drawing. So, for example have you tried to approach concept art in a different way with different styles and end effects? :yes ( I hope that makes sense)
> 
> Then again, that is an alien concept to most of us as we are set in the styles of our ways and that's what defines the work as being ours. :um
> 
> ...


I have a firm approach that works in the initial stages and I would be declined to try and learn a different one at this time. Takes a fair bit of time until you as an artist start to create consistent work flow. What I do agree with that the overall style is something I might try to branch out of in due time.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Knowbody said:


> SUBS


I didn't know you could subscribe to threads, cheers :b


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> ^ CHeers, new one done today;


Absolutely stunning, no exaggeration. I would buy a print of this particular one. The tilted angle makes it feel so much more epic for a reason I can't put my finger on..


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

exobyte said:


> Absolutely stunning, no exaggeration. I would buy a print of this particular one. The tilted angle makes it feel so much more epic for a reason I can't put my finger on..


It's angled so you get the feeling you are flying through the valley as well. Gives you an insight into what the people in the planes are feeling weaving in and out between the mountains.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Pretty much done, if anyone spots any obvious mistakes plz comment;


10+

Only thing I would change is lower the contrast so that shaded areas are not almost black, but still, my monitor is not calibrated so...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> 10+
> 
> Only thing I would change is lower the contrast so that shaded areas are not almost black, but still, my monitor is not calibrated so...


ayee thats the thing, I can't necessarily know what your seeing on your screens. On an HD its not total black but getting close. Cheers though, will note.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

*ONGOING PROJECT for the lols - Cartoon*

*This is a sketch I drew of an indoor image, possibly a dungeon or a crypt. I'm going to insert into Photoshop and colour digitally! Please note that I am a beginner with this kind of stuff but it's fun to do...so here we go...the outline atm. **I like images that tell a tale, and I believe if you look closely you can see a lot of different occurences within the picture, make what you want of it! :yes*

*# NOTE : I realise that the image is on a slant, but as we all know this can be easily fixed once inserted into Photoshop!*










*:um CURRENT VERSION :um - Medieval Cartoon*









Actually relatively pleased with the end result, cartoon style as intended.
Not too shabby for a random drawing.
It is now my desktop background


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ok, have you ever done life drawing before? If not, I suggest you do before getting too focussed on colour paintings. I do give honest opinions when you wan't them and I require the same from those giving constructive criticism to me. But what your work is telling me is that your not confident with figure drawing yet.

Composition is very flat as well. The plains of distance are not particularly readable as in what you visualised is these three figures at the bottom of a staircase with the big mo fo at the top and would thus be further away from one another.But the way in which this has been drawn does not highlight this well. Having said that the light from the torches try to add an element of depth as light determines greatly the form of what you are conveying. Again this is a confidence issue this time with perspective drawing. 

Unfortunately with wanting to become a concept artist there is A LOT to learn friend. There are a number of other things I can point out but since you are a beginner I wont demoralise you. 

One thing I would do is try to imagine this scene in your head. You have a frontwards view currently/ Now imagine it from the side, or from an over shoulder shot of the big dude looking down on the puny guys. Or another one would be from the guys looking up at the mo fo. The last works well as it gives an impression of scale and power this guy has compared to the three at the bottom. This is something I do regularly and was taught by Ken Wong, don't go for the obvious or the first thing that comes to mind. A good resource for dynamic poses and power positions is funnily enough things like Marvel Comics. All of it screams dynamic figure drawing.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I had fun. 
thanks for your advice 

thank god I didn't post that on some elitist art forum, would have gotten ripped apart!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> Well, I had fun.
> thanks for your advice
> 
> thank god I didn't post that on some elitist art forum, would have gotten ripped apart!


tell me about it, I'm in no way near to start posting stuff on Conceptart.org yet by a long shot. When I know I have something to show, I will.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

This sub forum doesn't get enough footfall. :um
(Yes I just watched the Apprentice so I casually slipped in the word 'footfall')
I would like to see other people's work more. :yes

But anyway, I'll post more work in this thread at a later date...
whenever I do my next random lol-project :b

It's good to do random stuff, because it helps me with my uni work in the long run. Makes stuff so much easier.

:hyper

TKSauce, I checked out your Devian Art as well, is there any work you have done but not posted to devian art? I should imagine you have some "unfinished projects" or ones that didn't reach the standard you wanted or something. Would like to see more. Good inspiration. :yes

Also, any lurkers please post your works.
thanks for understanding.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> TKSauce, I checked out your Devian Art as well, is there any work you have done but not posted to devian art? I should imagine you have some "unfinished projects" or ones that didn't reach the standard you wanted or something. Would like to see more. Good inspiration. :yes
> 
> Also, any lurkers please post your works.
> thanks for understanding.


I've got a few things back home on my old computer which I can dig out. Mostly terrible and I'd rather forget.

In relation to your project I'll whip out a hard sketch of the scene your working on this week to highlight some of the points I'm making. Probably Thursday or Friday.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> In relation to your project I'll whip out a hard sketch of the scene your working on this week to highlight some of the points I'm making. Probably Thursday or Friday.


If you do manage to do that it would be a great help.
ty


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> If you do manage to do that it would be a great help.
> ty


yeah no probs, I'll post a vid in fact just to get my point across visually. I work better with visuals.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> If you do manage to do that it would be a great help.
> ty


If music was too loud my bad but it was to time myself. And must apologise for my performance, I don't make vids for people often and I still have anxiety doing stuff like this and MUMBLE like an idiot as well. =P






Sketch;


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

oh forgot to mention, me and a few peeps from uni will be doing an online paint sesh at some point with shared screens and what not, if it all works out I'll throw a couple invites on here for those interested. ;]


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW dude I really didn't expect 12 minutes, that's awesome. :um
THANK YOU.
Really helped me with a lot of the things you have said. 
Don't even think you sounded nervous at all.

What program did you use to record the screen? :3

REALLY liked your version of the scene as well, it's just amazing. :yes
It's cool seeing someone else interpretation of the scene, but with an advanced touch.
I'll be looking forward to seeing it digitally coloured.
Another piece for your portfolio me thinks.
:idea

*I hope you don't mind my opinions on your work here below. This is not** meant to be taken in the wrong way as I realise you are more progressed in this field than I am.*

1 # The character shows no interaction with the casting of the protective bubble. It would better represent the power of the caster if you have the caster holding her hands up in the air with the staff in one hand and the other hand channeling energy. <-- That said, I was unsure as to whether you wanted the spell to appear as having already been cast.  But changing the stance could change the focal point of the scene. At the moment I'm drawn towards looking at the big dude and the sky.

2 # With regards to the guy on the left holding his wound, something just doesn't feel right with his left arm .... and the legs. I know he's recoiling from the flames and in pain from his wound .... but it's hard to tell which way each segment of his body is facing.

..and that's all I've got to say about dat.

opcorn :cup

*This is a hobby at the moment. <---*_I'm on the Computer Games Design_ course but concept art does fall into the broad spectrum of skills we cover on the course, along with 3ds max work, Photoshop and animation etc. So even though concept art isn't my specialist field I would like to improve on it.

The next piece I do willl take all these points into account, as long as there is a gradual improvement it's all good 

Overall, extremely helpful, and thanks for your time as always.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

no probs, and your right about the guys legs, I started coming to the end of it all and thought it looked odd but I had Uni work to do lolz and thought 'f- it, it'll do'. 

Should have just get off 5cm from the bottom to be honest.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


>


This is lovely, you are very talented

So to be clear, you did this completely from your imagination? From the stuff you've already know in your head about what clouds look like, and what sci-fi air-crafts look like, and what lighting looks like?

what's your major? If you're a game design major or something, then I can guess that having to learn modeling and all that would have increased your technique to be able to make something all realistic/otherworldy...or does it come from your own personal interest in scifi stuff or your own personal initiative in teaching yourslef stuff???......

Also, am I correct in guessing that you use a tablet connected into photoshop to do your digital paintings?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes this is all graphics tablet and photoshop.

Working on a Computer Games Art degree right now but I'm wanting to focus on being a concept artist which means your not limited to just game industry. So could move onto film for example.

Yes completely from my imagination. From things I've seen there will be inspiration of course but the actual scene and everything in it is from my head. Painting clouds just comes from practice as with everything else I paint.

And yes totally self taught. What I get taught on my course is more 3d modelling based like these I did;



















There are other elements which are animation, perspective and figure drawing, level design etc, next year, our whole year group gets separated into several teams to start constructing a game. Each group will have its own set of animators, level designers and artists which is where I will hope to be placed. Art lead or junior art lead would be sweet.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

WOW you're REALLY good xTKsaucex! 
* bows head in respect *


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you, bows head due to bad back*










next up is incorporating 3D into digital painting. Should be an interesting experiment. But this is a screen shot of some funky futuristic architecture I'm in the process of making. Think its going to be all within a deep cave with the light coming in from the left. See what happens basically.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

^^^^^ Interesting.

Did you colour your sketch from before btw? :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> If music was too loud my bad but it was to time myself. And must apologise for my performance, I don't make vids for people often and I still have anxiety doing stuff like this and MUMBLE like an idiot as well. =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude your just amazing at drawing!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You are a talented guy. If I ever write a children's book you will be the illustrator lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Loveless said:


> You are a talented guy. If I ever write a children's book you will be the illustrator lol


funny you should say that, I was split 50/50 between games art course and illustration course. Chose games art in the end but if I get as a good as I dream then nothing will stop me moving on to book illustration.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

TK sauce you keep posting digital work, and that's GREAT, but what about your sketchbook stuff too? You MUST have TONS of sketchbook work.
If you post your stuff, I'll post my stuff. That sound good?

I just ask because it'd be great to see you ideas and concepts in rough form too.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> TK sauce you keep posting digital work, and that's GREAT, but what about your sketchbook stuff too? You MUST have TONS of sketchbook work.
> If you post your stuff, I'll post my stuff. That sound good?
> 
> I just ask because it'd be great to see you ideas and concepts in rough form too.


look in drawing thread


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> look in drawing thread


Yeah, that stuff's cool, but I meant more concept sketches, like the sketches for the stuff you posted on here. Unless they don't exist, then kindly disregard what I just said.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> Yeah, that stuff's cool, but I meant more concept sketches, like the sketches for the stuff you posted on here. Unless they don't exist, then kindly disregard what I just said.


oh - they're usually little thumbnail sketches roughly 12cm by 12cm most of the time dude.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> I'm stuck in the same situation right now - between being a book illustrator or working with game art, but I think 3D is much better anyways. Go for it


Well , versatility is key nowadays. The fact I have the potential to do all 3 and have a background with animation makes employability a lot more likely. There's more skills I want to learn which I'm capable of mainly being Matte Painting (merging real life photos together then painting on top) and incorporating 3d models into paintings and gelling them together.....

its going to busy decade me thinks. :roll:b


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> Yeah, that stuff's cool, but I meant more concept sketches, like the sketches for the stuff you posted on here. Unless they don't exist, then kindly disregard what I just said.


because I couldn't be bothered to scan - webcam shot it is. This sort of thing;


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> because I couldn't be bothered to scan - webcam shot it is. This sort of thing;


Yeah! That's what I meant!
You got any more of that stuff? It'd be great to see (as an aspiring animator/ game artist/ whatever I can be in that field :lol)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> Yeah! That's what I meant!
> You got any more of that stuff? It'd be great to see (as an aspiring animator/ game artist/ whatever I can be in that field :lol)


I'll take a look around.... the Satellite painting sketch was done on lined A4 paper during a boring Uni lecture. Its even smaller than the one above :b But as Keng Wong taught me, if you have an idea, make a number of sketches don't fix on one as you might surprise yourself.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Right,, I needed to touch this one due to a couple of recommendations from an Art Gallery who sold a print. The guy in charge and I talk quite a bit about art so took his suggestions whole heartedly. Anyoo enjoy;










Hoping to sell it again as well as a couple of new ones. Still some errors though, bottom left especially. Too much black.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WTFAust said:


> Yeah! That's what I meant!
> You got any more of that stuff? It'd be great to see (as an aspiring animator/ game artist/ whatever I can be in that field :lol)


Well, been working on vehicle designs today. But honestly just remember be loose with your drawings and ideas at first;










Like these are just small drawings on A4 experimenting with shape. I haven't done many vehicle designs but one thing I need to start reading up is mechanics. If you make something mechanical you have to explain how it works otherwise it wouldn't be believable.

Like I have a sort of cockpit and engine on the go aesthetically. But practicality wise I have to come up with a mechanism as to how it all works i.e how the jets in the wings rotate around axis and pivot points to steer the craft etc.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

You could hardly call this realistic, but w/e


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Right,, I needed to touch this one due to a couple of recommendations from an Art Gallery who sold a print. The guy in charge and I talk quite a bit about art so took his suggestions whole heartedly. Anyoo enjoy;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just so uplifting to look at, because GREEN is my FAVOURITE COLOUR!

Typically, how much would they sell for (if you are willing to disclose)? 

You have made a NatureFellow happy today, on what is otherwise a very sad day.  Goodbye.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> It's just so uplifting to look at, because GREEN is my FAVOURITE COLOUR!
> 
> Typically, how much would they sell for (if you are willing to disclose)?
> 
> You have made a NatureFellow happy today, on what is otherwise a very sad day.  Goodbye.


well art gallery sold it off on a test run for £100. Of which 20% went back to the gallery BUUUUT due to interest Ben (the owner) reckons we can sell it for a lot more so we'll see. I got three of these prints done today and framing next week and putting up so fingers crossed.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> well art gallery sold it off on a test run for £100. Of which 20% went back to the gallery BUUUUT due to interest Ben (the owner) reckons we can sell it for a lot more so we'll see. I got three of these prints done today and framing next week and putting up so fingers crossed.


That reminds me of this picture I did.
It's not as good as yours, but I still think it's awesome :lol


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> That reminds me of this picture I did.
> It's not as good as yours, but I still think it's awesome :lol


NatureFellow approves. :um


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> NatureFellow approves. :um


Thank you!


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

My First Zombie painting. :yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

SketchyA said:


> My First Zombie painting. :yes


nice man- really nice. Got another one up;


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

xTKsaucex said:


> ^ CHeers, new one done today;


Stunning... :clap


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Attica! Attica! said:


> Stunning... :clap


Agreed.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> does look useful, never really thought of it like that using parallel lines. Fundamental problem of line art is that as soon as lines are applied its bloody annoying to blend skin tones in. This wasn't sketched, just dived in, but if I NEED to sketch it'll be very light marks.
> 
> Anyhoo, update from beefore;


Haha. Looks like Peter Parker's friend from Spider-Man. :b


----------

